# Post the cutest girl you've EVER seen



## Marakunda

Post the cutest girl you've EVER seen, keep in mind there IS a difference between "cute" and hot/sexy, okay? I want cute not hot!

Feast your eyes!
She's the PERFECT girl, imo.
Those eyes, that nose, that smile...
I LOVE short haired girls, this girls an angel.










Can you top it? I doubt it...


----------



## Lateralus

^Haha didn't I just see her in the perfect face thread? I will post my same reply here as well:


----------



## Marakunda

Lateralus said:


> ^Haha didn't I just see her in the perfect face thread? I will post my same reply here as well:


lol yep, I thought I'd make my own thread dedicated to her... Ha, of course, I'm kidding! I wanna see others cutest girls as well, sorta compare them, I guess...


----------



## StickyFingers

Karen Gillan


----------



## General Shy Guy

Lateralus said:


> ^Haha didn't I just see her in the perfect face thread? I will post my same reply here as well:


Yup. I remember her in P.U.N.K.S., which was pre-Dark Angel. Still gorgeous.


----------



## sas111

Miranda Kerr is real cute. :yes

As well as the Olsen twins.


----------



## josh23

I watched Harry Potter 6 yesterday.....GINNI WEASLEY! (I don't know the actors name, but my god she was so cute).


----------



## softshock11

some girl with a pet rat she named sarah michelle gellar, she happens to be blog famous for no real apparent reason... ~sigh~ she lives in nyc but
my SA doesnt give me the balls to try and meet up with her this summer -_-

:twak


----------



## softshock11

and!










zoe kravtizzzz


----------



## WalkingDisaster

StickyFingers said:


> Karen Gillan


Definitely, but not so much in that picture as on Doctor Who. Tis a shame her character got a bit more annoying in the most recent series.










Do I win?


----------



## xTKsaucex

StickyFingers said:


> Karen Gillan


Thats the way, a haaar a harr, I like it, a harr a har.


----------



## Kennnie

how do u post pics??


----------



## xTKsaucex

^ when you post you'll notice a little icon 'Insert Image' 5 icons to the right of the youtube one. Click it, find the url of the image on a website or if its an image you made upload it to something like Photobucket and get the url and copy and paste into the pop up screen and there you have it.


----------



## Kennnie

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Kennnie said:


> how do u post pics??


Or you can just copy and paste the image into your post.


----------



## love is like a dream

xTKsaucex said:


> Thats the way, a haaar a harr, I like it, a harr a har.


Hi xTKsaucex ! How are you man ?


----------



## xTKsaucex

chillin, raving, misbehaving. Yourself?


----------



## love is like a dream

Lol i am well thank you


----------



## estse




----------



## Resonance

This girl, right here:









Nom!


----------



## Marakunda

I can tell you guys have a lot more different taste then me... Not that it's a bad thing, variety IS the spice of life!


----------



## upsidedown

Some girl I once saw on a train probably, but even if I had her picture I wouldn't post it obv. I'm not really into celebrities, seems kind of perverty too.


----------



## Ventura

Resonance said:


> This girl, right here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nom!


I've seen this girl before .  ... Hello Aysha


----------



## AkwardNisa

she pretty cute.


----------



## Marakunda

AkwardNisa said:


> she pretty cute.


I almost s**t myself... Oh god...


----------



## Ape in space

AkwardNisa said:


>


DAMN that's hot.... could you give her my number? :mushy

But apart from her, the cutest girls I've ever seen are girls I see walking by me on the street. I haven't really seen any celebrities whom I would consider better looking than girls I see outside every day.


----------



## kippan

SOYA!


----------



## Marlon

AkwardNisa said:


> she pretty cute.


I'm so glad I wasn't drinking anything or else it would have came out my nose! lol


----------



## BPA free

Skylaishot said:


> Feast your eyes!
> She's the PERFECT girl, imo.
> Those eyes, that nose, that smile...
> I LOVE short haired girls, this girls an angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you top it? I doubt it...


Holly hell... You're right I cant top that. Nice pick, I have no clue who she is though lol


----------



## Marakunda

lol, can we please stop with that ugly b***h/b*****d, I feel nauseous just scrolling down my thread... seriously.


----------



## Marakunda

BPA free said:


> Holly hell... You're right I cant top that. Nice pick, I have no clue who she is though lol


Yeah, I found her on some random hair style site, to be honest, I have no idea who she is either.... Love her hair and eyes though. lol :b


----------



## TheOutsider

kippan said:


> SOYA!


Who is this>! Simply stunning!!


----------



## 266x

Is this not cute as fuh????????










And keshia chante omg drool.. shes canadian too. i actually like her music too it adds to her super cuteness


----------



## kippan

butiadoreyou said:


> Who is this>! Simply stunning!!


Soya at soyacide.tumblr.com.
My tumblr-crush! Blah!


----------



## Iced




----------



## Aloysius

<3

teehee


----------



## sas111

Adding on. 

Kate Moss, I think it's her teeth & petite body that makes her real cute. She's also my inspiration. 


















As well as this girl, not sure who she is but she's adorable.


----------



## max87

They have to be celebrities right? well... ok though i once met a girl and she is the cutest thing ever! I would post a pic of her but... oh what the hell, no one is going to know who she is, LOL.

Celebrity:










and the girl i was talking about (the blonde with grey t-shirt):


----------



## Marakunda

max87 said:


> They have to be celebrities right? well... ok though i once met a girl and she is the cutest thing ever! I would post a pic of her but... oh what the hell, no one is going to know who she is, LOL.
> :


They absolutely DO NOT have to be celebrities....


----------



## Godless1

Vanilllabb said:


>


I hope she is ordering a lot of food. Those arms are *gross. *Naturally skinny is fine, but that girl looks like she's dying.


----------



## sas111

Godless1 said:


> I hope she is ordering a lot of food. Those arms are *gross. *Naturally skinny is fine, but that girl looks like she's dying.


I wouldn't say dying, she still look's healthy. I like her delicate, feather light look.


----------



## successful

would destroy :yes


----------



## Misanthropic79

Godless1 said:


> I hope she is ordering a lot of food. Those arms are *gross. *Naturally skinny is fine, but that girl looks like she's dying.


I second that, she looks anorexic.


----------



## Just Tony

Kennnie said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Kenny... Thats a girl? I am having a hard time telling haha.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Lateralus

^WOW who is that!!!??


----------



## max87

Lateralus said:


> ^WOW who is that!!!??


I might be wrong here, but i believe she is Rocio Diaz, an argentinean model. Super hot, isn´t she?


----------



## MindOverMood

Lateralus said:


> ^WOW who is that!!!??


Wish I knew:?


----------



## Kennnie

just tony - i dig those type of women!! xD


----------



## mastershake

Iced said:


>


Somebody had to post it eventually and I agree 100%. I'd do her.


----------



## Marakunda

Lateralus said:


> ^WOW who is that!!!??


Dunno but, she's not my type.... Too ****ty for my liking. :|


----------



## Lateralus

^That's Mila Kunis. She is very attractive. The super skinny girl is someone else.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

The girl from Modern Family, I thought she was about 15 at first. Turns out she's 20. :wtf


----------



## Nameless Someone




----------



## Marakunda

Sure a lot of celebrities in here, keep in mind it doesn't have to be....


----------



## GunnyHighway

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1059151144-post24643.html


----------



## Godless1

anymouse said:


> ^ a lookalike! to me, mila kunis is the most attractive female on the planet:


She's definitely at least in the running. :yes


----------



## Nameless Someone

AndreasChoice from Youtube


----------



## sas111

anymouse said:


> ^ a lookalike! to me, mila kunis is the most attractive female on the planet:


Hey, they do look alike! & I agree she is on the top ranking of most attractive female.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct

<3 <3 <3


----------



## successful

Nameless Someone said:


> AndreasChoice from Youtube


Noiiice!

Too bad it's a boring hair video though lol


----------



## mezzoforte

Wanttttttt. She is so cute/gorgeous/adorable/sexy.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct

mezzoforte said:


> Wanttttttt. She is so cute/gorgeous/adorable/sexy.


you're still cuter <3

i wouldn't object if you two wanted to make out :twisted
(just as long as i can watch)


----------



## prudence

softshock11 said:


> some girl with a pet rat she named sarah michelle gellar, she happens to be blog famous for no real apparent reason... ~sigh~ she lives in nyc but
> my SA doesnt give me the balls to try and meet up with her this summer -_-
> 
> :twak


Strange. My cousin appears to have an American doppelgänger. That is, a more acid loving/glitter happy version of her.

Anywho. Noel Fielding as Kate Bush has to be the cutest guy dressed as the cutest girl I've ever seen.


----------



## Nameless Someone

Hard to believe this woman is in her 30s


----------



## heroin

anymouse said:


> mila kunis


I haven't liked her ever since I saw the completely unfunny character she played in the 70s show.

But then, my taste in women tends towards the bizarre. Carry on...


----------



## General Shy Guy

Godless1 said:


> I hope she is ordering a lot of food. Those arms are *gross. *Naturally skinny is fine, but that girl looks like she's dying.


My thoughts exactly. Beautiful face, she's got those big Mila Kunis type eyes. But those arms... Someone needs to force-feed her some KFC.


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## Pialicious88

she's perfect


----------



## MindOverMood

^And you remind me of her.. so you = perfect:b


----------



## Lateralus

Pialicious88 said:


> she's perfect


 Is that you?


----------



## BPA free

MindOverMood said:


>


----------



## Glue

mezzoforte said:


> Wanttttttt. She is so cute/gorgeous/adorable/sexy.


What's her name/who is she?!



Lateralus said:


> Is that you?


That's Aaliyah, I think.


----------



## Hideko

Rena Tanaka :clap


----------



## Lateralus

MindOverMood said:


>


Someone please identify so I can obsess over someone besides Jessica Alba


----------



## Dane

StickyFingers said:


> Karen Gillan


 This girl has my vote as the cutest posted so far.


----------



## luffy




----------



## CosmicNeurotica

AWESOME TOPIC!

For Celeb, Rachel Bilson looks good always










And then I gotta go with my 5th grade crush:










And this next one.. someone you may or may not know


----------



## Cerberus

luffy said:


>


Cerberus agrees with this. I don't think it's possible to get any cuter.


----------



## BetaBoy90

Screw this thread, humans are still evolving. In 17.... errrr 18 years there will be far cuter girls than those of this generation.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Well, i have no picture of the girl i would nominate so here's a ridiculously cute celebrity instead.


----------



## angus

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/sexy_samantha.jpg

She's the cutest, most beautiful, sexiest woman in the world ever. I am in love :love


----------



## Hiccups

Isla Fisher has her moments!


----------



## Ape in space

heroin said:


> I haven't liked her ever since I saw the completely unfunny character she played in the 70s show.
> 
> But then, my taste in women tends towards the bizarre. Carry on...


Yeah, she's cute and all, but I just can't seem to like her either, because I hated that show. It might also be the reason I get such satisfaction out of seeing Meg getting mistreated by her family on Family Guy.


----------



## Nameless Someone




----------



## Nameless Someone

PlanetarySauce said:


> And then I gotta go with my 5th grade crush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this next one.. someone you may or may not know


Very cute!


----------



## Kennnie

HEYYY!!! Cutie!!!!!


----------



## CowboyBebop




----------



## max87

266x said:


> Is this not cute as fuh????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And keshia chante omg drool.. shes canadian too. i actually like her music too it adds to her super cuteness


Isn´t the first girl Audrina Patridge? If she is not, she looks A LOT like her.


----------



## tranquildream




----------



## mezzoforte

Glue said:


> What's her name/who is she?!


Her name is Anastasia. And she is MINE. ...I wish :|

More pictures of her:
http://lovelovetenshi.tumblr.com/tagged/me


----------



## MindOverMood

max87 said:


> Isn´t the first girl Audrina Patridge? If she is not, she looks A LOT like her.


No, it's some unknown girl with huge knockers. When her name comes to me, I'll post it.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

anymouse said:


> ^ a lookalike! to me, mila kunis is the most attractive female on the planet:


 very pretty.


----------



## Jessie203

Denise Milani

Face vs. Body she is the best win I can think of 
Nice face, nice weight, nice real boobs, nice ***..
How do you get a body AND a face like that..... so fiiinnnee <3


----------



## Cleary

Vanilllabb said:


> Adding on.
> 
> As well as this girl, not sure who she is but she's adorable.


She goes by the name Felice Fawn. She's kind of an edgy gothic tryhard tumblr celebrity. I think she would be cute if she toned it down (like in this picture).

and I do think she's a little too thin.


----------



## MindOverMood

She looks fine in this


----------



## CopadoMexicano

MindOverMood said:


> She looks fine in this


 Way too skinny for my tastes..:duck


----------



## RUFB2327

MindOverMood said:


> No, it's some unknown girl with huge knockers. When her name comes to me, I'll post it.


Angie Varona?


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

MindOverMood said:


> She looks fine in this


Yes please


----------



## MindOverMood

RUFB2327 said:


> Angie Varona?


Bingo


----------



## 266x

MindOverMood said:


> No, it's some unknown girl with huge knockers. When her name comes to me, I'll post it.


Her name is angie varona, she's internet famous and sooooO CUTE in that picture.


----------



## Marakunda

Keep it somewhat PG guys.... Swimsuits/lingerie are a little iffy, the only reason some of you guys like some of these girls is cause they're showing skin, It seems... Which is a shame... If that's the case.


----------



## MobiusX

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MindOverMood

Haley Williams is a cutie


----------



## meepie




----------



## RyeCatcher86

meepie said:


>


Holy crap, she's cute . Who is she??? :blush


----------



## meepie

RyeCatcher86 said:


> Holy crap, she's cute . Who is she??? :blush


i am annie on sas! i know right!


----------



## StevenGlansberg

This thread is only marginally creepy. I am dissapoint. :blank


----------



## Marakunda

StevenGlansberg said:


> This thread is only marginally creepy. I am dissapoint. :blank


Why do some people think a thread about cute girls is creepy/perverted?!
I'll never understand it, it has absolutely NOTHING to do with sexuality or creepiness... It's just cute girls, that's all, girls who are easy on the eyes.


----------



## heyJude

Katy Perry is too cute!


----------



## artandis

Vanilllabb said:


> I wouldn't say dying, she still look's healthy. I like her delicate, feather light look.


Yeah dude, if you look closely at her forearms she has that downy sort of arm hair you grow when you're anorexic and severely underweight...

But I could be wrong :b


----------



## Peter Attis

kippan said:


> SOYA!


Is this a real person? She looks like one of those RealDolls.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

softshock11 said:


> and!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zoe kravtizzzz


Lucky beech is dating Michael Fassbender :cry


----------



## Kennnie

i would love to bang all of them!!! xDD


----------



## uffie




----------



## rainbowOne

artandis said:


> Yeah dude, if you look closely at her forearms she has that downy sort of arm hair you grow when you're anorexic and severely underweight...
> 
> But I could be wrong :b


This that Felice Fawn girl? She freely admits to being anorexic. I know tons of young girls who've got swept up in the tumblr craze and want to look like her. It's sick.


----------



## Godless1

Yeah, it's really disturbing to me that guys are drooling over a girl who looks like she just got out of a concentration camp.


----------



## Kennnie

That girl is skinny as hell


----------



## Jessie203

I dont like the anorexic girls giving hard ons either..

You can be skinny and not curvy at all sure, everybody has their 'thing', and many guys love that look  ....but the girl looks like her upper arms are skinny as my wrists for god sakes.
She needs professional help not a modelling career to push her further into her ED with positive reinforcement.. or men oogling over her.. same thing. Makes me ****ing sick to read that.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Brooke Nevin :love2 She plays a tech wiz with social anxiety in the show Breakout Kings.


----------



## max87

RUFB2327 said:


> Angie Varona?


LOL. Thanx, well she surely looks like Audrina in that pic.


----------



## max87

Well, i guess we all have different taste. I thought that other people besides me find Selena Gomez very attractive. Also the blonde girl i post, to me, she is gorgeous!.
Guess it´s because they are too "girl next door" for some people. And that´s how i like them.


----------



## kippan

Peter Attis said:


> Is this a real person? She looks like one of those RealDolls.


Definitely a real person. She's also a Suicide Girl, which is kind of meh to me, but I follow her blog and I think she's a big goofy sweetheart.


----------



## xTKsaucex

recently came across Susan Coffey in the graphic design social circles I keep in contact with. She's used quite a lot for Sigs and Large graphic work.


----------



## Misanthropic79

They based Leliana in Dragon Age Origins on this model. She goes by the name Alleykatze and I love her edgy look. She comes off like a bit of a b**tch so not the kind of girl you take home to meet Mum but looks like she'd be a freak in the sack!


----------



## ratbag

Aishwarya Rai


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

Misanthropic79 said:


> They based Leliana in Dragon Age Origins on this model. She goes by the name Alleykatze and I love her edgy look. She comes of like a bit of a b**tch so not the kind of girl you take home to meet Mum but looks like she'd be a freak in the sack!


That's not cute, that's just plain hot. Although her hands... kinda ruined it a bit.


----------



## Ape in space

Cute is just a type of beautiful. If you ask me, cute is better than all other types of beautiful.


----------



## foe

Ape in space said:


> Cute is just a type of beautiful. If you ask me, cute is better than all other types of beautiful.


I'm prefer gorgeous beautiful the best.

Cute beautiful only last 'til about 30-35 years of age but gorgeous beautiful can last a life-time.


----------



## Emanresu

Estelle said:


> Aishwarya Rai


Ewww


----------



## Emanresu

PlanetarySauce said:


> That's not cute, that's just plain hot. Although her hands... kinda ruined it a bit.


I endorse this post.


----------



## sas111

gregoryonline said:


> Does anyone think there is a dividing line between cute and beautiful?


Beauty is an internal thing, cute only lasts so long, while beauty lasts a lifetime. Gorgeous, cute, hot, that's all basing it on how the person looks.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

gregoryonline said:


> I think it's very hard over the internet to get to know someone on the inside.


You're not visiting the right websites.


----------



## sas111

gregoryonline said:


> What are the "right" websites?


^ Yeah, i'd like to know too. I'm guessing web camera sites? :stu


----------



## Marakunda

gregoryonline said:


> Does anyone think there is a dividing line between cute and beautiful?


Like I said there IS a difference between cute and hot, but beautiful... I think beautiful just means extremely cute/hot. Don't think there's a difference between cute and beautiful really....


----------



## skygazer




----------



## 266x

Misanthropic79 said:


> They based Leliana in Dragon Age Origins on this model. She goes by the name Alleykatze and I love her edgy look. She comes off like a bit of a b**tch so not the kind of girl you take home to meet Mum but looks like she'd be a freak in the sack!


boing


----------



## Marakunda

skygazer said:


>


Yummy.... I love girls like this.


----------



## Jenchu

She's just so hot.


----------



## Lateralus

^I agree :yes


----------



## Jenchu

I'm a girl but I think Asian girls are so cute and beautiful ;___;


Sorry for the image being so big lol


----------



## angili

Skylaishot said:


> Post the cutest girl you've EVER seen, keep in mind there IS a difference between "cute" and hot/sexy, okay? I want cute not hot!
> 
> Feast your eyes!
> She's the PERFECT girl, imo.
> Those eyes, that nose, that smile...
> I LOVE short haired girls, this girls an angel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you top it? I doubt it...


YES! ITS A NICE NICE GIRL YOU HAVE POSTED 
I THINK YOU ARE GOING TO GET IOMPRESS ON HER I RECOMMEND THAT USE SOME ATTRACTIVE PRODUCTS TO IMPRESS HER.

YOU CAN USE mystery boy pheromone
ITS A NICE PRODUCT.


----------



## AussiePea

skygazer said:


>


oohh yes I have a celeb crush on Carey Mulligan!


----------



## Hiccups

Cute to me suggests small, petite, rounded features. "cute as a button".


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays

She defines cute!


----------



## Godless1

Plenty of cute girls in this thread, but the correct answer is Jewel Staite (Kaylee from Firefly).


----------



## max87

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> She defines cute!


Finally! Someone agrees with me


----------



## zomgz

Okay, I'm obsessed!


----------



## successful

QUOTE=RockBottomRiser;1059151807]Well, i have no picture of the girl i would nominate so here's a ridiculously cute celebrity instead.








[/QUOTE]



Estelle said:


> Aishwarya Rai





mezzoforte said:


> Wanttttttt. She is so cute/gorgeous/adorable/sexy.





xTKsaucex said:


> recently came across Susan Coffey in the graphic design social circles I keep in contact with. She's used quite a lot for Sigs and Large graphic work.


now this more like it...DO WANT!....straight up 10/10's 
Anyway there's a lot of everyday average looking women posted in this thread...I am disappoint SAS lmao :blank


----------



## Misanthropic79

anymouse said:


> SG <3 all the way. \m/-_-\m/


Yeah, I'm not sure if Alleykatze has done a SG shoot but she definately has the suicidegirl look. There's some dirty looking girls at that site. as 266x said...BOING!


----------



## prudence

Oh jeez. No Felicia Day yet? I don't form girl crushes often (usually closer to never), but Felicia Day is definitely crush-worthy since she's SUPER cute and fantastically talented.


----------



## Nameless Someone




----------



## skygazer




----------



## skygazer

she looks like my crush in middle school :mushy


----------



## Devdas




----------



## josh23

She's on this website o.o


----------



## Peter Attis

This thread is worthless without Veronica Belmont:










Host of Revision3's Tekzilla and Qore on the PlayStation Network.


----------



## Emanresu

Peter Attis said:


> This thread is worthless without Veronica Belmont:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host of Revision3's Tekzilla and Qore on the PlayStation Network.


I endorse this.


----------



## Lateralus

How could I have forgotten Olivia Munn? Not only is she gorgeous but she has an awesome personality, well on TV anyway.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

Peter Attis said:


> This thread is worthless without Veronica Belmont:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Host of Revision3's Tekzilla and Qore on the PlayStation Network.


I support this


----------



## rfiguero

^^^this chick is hot


----------



## luffy

rfiguero said:


> ^^^this chick is hot


it's okay to be gay!


----------



## artandis

Godless1 said:


> Plenty of cute girls in this thread, but the correct answer is Jewel Staite (Kaylee from Firefly).


I agree! ... I'll be in my bunk :b


----------



## TinyFlutter

I think Natalie Portman is the cutest thing 










This is Marie Digby (singer/songwriter)


----------



## MindOverMood

piscesvixen said:


> I think Natalie Portman is the cutest thing


Great choice


----------



## tranquildream




----------



## pixieluna

Emily Browning!


----------



## tranquildream

Saoirse Ronan


----------



## pixieluna

Emily Browning


----------



## WalkingDisaster

pixieluna said:


> Emily Browning!


Was she Violet in Series of Unfortunate Events? Definitely very good-looking.


----------



## mcmuffinme

MindOverMood said:


> Great choice


i don't know why, but i hate natalie portman.


----------



## Dan iel

AkwardNisa said:


> she pretty cute.


Froah :O


----------



## Witchcraft




----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## plusminusinfinity

pixieluna said:


> Emily Browning!


this


----------



## MindOverMood

mcmuffinme said:


> i don't know why, but i hate natalie portman.


And now I hate you..

Just joking:b


----------



## jubjub

Imogen Poots :mushy


----------



## Paragon

StickyFingers said:


> Karen Gillan


+1 She's awesome 

I think this girl's cute:


----------



## Hiccups




----------



## Roscoe

****Image removed****

I like the exotic college look


----------



## bigboi

Emily browning is hot. All the girls from suckerpunch are hot. ;0)


----------



## bigboi

Nice. I'll down them beers anytime.


----------



## angus

Cleary said:


> She goes by the name Felice Fawn. She's kind of an edgy gothic tryhard tumblr celebrity. I think she would be cute if she toned it down (like in this picture).
> 
> and I do think she's a little too thin.


I hope she's going to order a big meal. Oh, and I hope she keep's it down.


----------



## Jessie203

Gemma atkinson
omg
Sexy as ****
I'd PAY to get with her haha!!!
****Images removed****


----------



## jimbo00

Haley (sarah hyland) from modern family.
she's 19 btw (not 15 as she plays in the show) so no pedo comments


----------



## Aphexfan

artandis said:


> I agree! ... I'll be in my bunk :b


:rofl
what about river? :love2 :mushy :dead


----------



## TheDaffodil

I got to page 7 before I accepted the fact that I may be the only (weird?) person who interpreted "cute girls" as like...adorable cartoon characters as possibilities, like Lil from Rugrats or Phoebe from Hey Arnold or Paiway from Vandread or _Boo from Monsters, Inc._!!! C'mon! Cuteness through the ****ing roof! That's what cute means!! No, no...I'm gonna check those other pages, too.


----------



## CosmicNeurotica

TheDaffodil said:


> I got to page 7 before I accepted the fact that I may be the only (weird?) person who interpreted "cute girls" as like...adorable cartoon characters as possibilities, like Lil from Rugrats or Phoebe from Hey Arnold or Paiway from Vandread or _Boo from Monsters, Inc._!!! C'mon! Cuteness through the ****ing roof! That's what cute means!! No, no...I'm gonna check those other pages, too.


Not kid/baby cute. We're doing adult cuteness.


----------



## TheDaffodil

CosmicNeurotica said:


> Not kid/baby cute. We're doing adult cuteness.


Barely. There's much more sexiness as opposed to cuteness. It's 2 totally different things to me. Some of them are cute and some of them are just attractive women so the definition of cute here seems to be much, much more broad. But it's mostly men posting in this thread anyway so maybe it wasn't meant for me. It just would have been nice if it were something else haha.


----------



## Marakunda

TheDaffodil said:


> Barely. There's much more sexiness as opposed to cuteness. It's 2 totally different things to me. Some of them are cute and some of them are just attractive women so the definition of cute here seems to be much, much more broad. But it's mostly men posting in this thread anyway so maybe it wasn't meant for me. It just would have been nice if it were something else haha.


Yeah I agree with you, I do think most of these girls are "sexy" as opposed to "cute" but everyone has different tastes right? Some people think there is no difference between cute and sexy unfortunately... I personally think there's a BIG difference though... I think my post is about as cute as it can get, but nevertheless thanks for all the replies! They ARE interesting.


----------



## artandis

Aphexfan said:


> :rofl
> what about river? :love2 :mushy :dead


Haha river is less cute more straight up HOT :lol


----------



## Aphexfan

artandis said:


> Haha river is less cute more straight up HOT :lol


Ive never agreed with a post as much as this one :teeth


----------



## MindOverMood

Sara Jean Underwood


----------



## Choci Loni

prudence said:


> Oh jeez. No Felicia Day yet? I don't form girl crushes often (usually closer to never), but Felicia Day is definitely crush-worthy since she's SUPER cute and fantastically talented.


:mushy

I was almost obsessed with her after watching Dr Horrible for the first time.
She's so cute, smart, funny and just generally likable.
My only celebrity crush.


----------



## CowboyBebop

Harley Quinn


----------



## mrbojangles

WalkingDisaster said:


> Do I win?


I didn't know Richard Dawkins was a cross dresser :con



skygazer said:


>


Wow she is cute, what's her name?


----------



## LuxAeterna

artandis said:


> Haha river is less cute more straight up HOT :lol


I have to agree. She's gorgeous.


----------



## Nameless Someone

Emma Watson is just so cute


----------



## Pialicious88

kathy903 said:


> Denise Milani
> 
> Face vs. Body she is the best win I can think of
> Nice face, nice weight, nice real boobs, nice ***..
> How do you get a body AND a face like that..... so fiiinnnee <3


her tits hypnotized me


----------



## prudence

^ I'm less impressed by her breasts and more fixated on the belly button. It looks like a tiny asian eye...


----------



## Pialicious88

i want her for my birthday


----------



## Godless1

^I'd say she's sexy, as opposed to cute.


----------



## Jessie203

Pialicious88 said:


> i want her for my birthday


i really like her eyes
god shes amazing!


----------



## dp88

Molly Quinn


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Francoise Boufhal


----------



## VIncymon

WalkingDisaster said:


> Definitely, but not so much in that picture as on Doctor Who. Tis a shame her character got a bit more annoying in the most recent series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I win?


you win


----------



## GunnyHighway

I have never understand the whole Emma craze. 

Now, Felicia Day on the other hand is absolutely gorgeous. Being nerdy has got to help as well.


----------



## VIncymon




----------



## Perfectionist

InfiniteBlaze said:


> Francoise Boufhal


HOLY COWABUNGA.

Goddamn I wish I was her.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself

On my phone, but I have the biggest crush on the waitress from 'it's always sunny in philly'

She defines cute


----------



## skygazer

mrbojangles said:


> Wow she is cute, what's her name?


Carey Mulligan :yes


----------



## AussiePea

I'll get in trouble if I post mine, so I'll go with this, young Britney Spears before she lost the plot a bit:


----------



## skygazer




----------



## Nessy

Mila Kunis, Kaylee (or what her name was from Firefly) and Natalie Portman are all correct answers 

Also, the girl whos name people didnt have (where the picture is cut in half), I remember reading somewhere that she has a sextape on the internetz (just wish I remembered her name)

Here are my pick's:
1st - Lily Carter, beautiful and you can see much more of her  (pornstar )
2nd - Keira Knightley, very cute and love her eyebrows 
3rd - Lea Michele, love her nose 
4th - Rashida Jones, got the cutest look and way of being 
5th - ****IMAGE REMOVED****

Sorry if the picture broke any rules, you couldnt see anything so thought it was okey.


----------



## Amocholes

*No underwear pictures or the thread will be closed*


----------



## plusminusinfinity




----------



## tfsdeth

Pialicious88 said:


> her tits hypnotized me


Yeah but theyre not real lol


----------



## tfsdeth

Looking through these posts i noticed that pretty much most of the women are these kind that have the body of a 12 year old boy. Ill never understand why men go for that look :/


----------



## angus

Amocholes said:


> *No underwear pictures or the thread will be closed*


I get junk mail in the post with underwear pics, there are ads on TV with woman in underwear. Political corectness ruines this site.


----------



## Marakunda

Amocholes said:


> *No underwear pictures or the thread will be closed*


Told you guys... lol, kidding.

Seriously though, calm down with that stuff... 
This isn't THAT kinda thread.


----------



## Jessie203

Skylaishot said:


> Told you guys... lol, kidding.
> 
> Seriously though, calm down with that stuff...
> This isn't THAT kinda thread.


Sorry I didnt mean to be that way.. I had a chick in a bra and panties.. and a chick in panties holding her hands over her tits... I honestly didnt think anything of it.. Ever look through a sears or victorias secret catalogue? 13 yr olds can do that too without parents flipping out.. so I assumed it would be ok.. There was no va jay jay. I was clearly wrong LOL so im sorry!


----------



## Ape in space

kathy903 said:


> Sorry I didnt mean to be that way.. I had a chick in a bra and panties.. and a chick in panties holding her hands over her tits... I honestly didnt think anything of it.. Ever look through a sears or victorias secret catalogue? 13 yr olds can do that too without parents flipping out.. so I assumed it would be ok.. There was no va jay jay. I was clearly wrong LOL so im sorry!


Good thing I saved it before it got deleted. :yes


----------



## jamesd

So cute. Would wifey. <3

****Image Removed****


----------



## Lateralus

^Wow that is so close to being R rated lol. Also are you sure she's even 18??


----------



## jamesd

She's 21 so it's fine.


----------



## Nameless Someone




----------



## reaal

see avatar

susan coffey


----------



## tropic

Rachel Weisz







Carey Mulligan is definitely one of the most cute girls I've ever seen. Look at her, she's adorable.








Natalie Portman is cute, sexy and beautiful.


----------



## saffant

Mila Kunis



















Kristen Bell


----------



## valid and not in use

I realize no one will agree with me and I suppose she isn't really 'cute' most of the time but Megan Fox looks pretty here..


----------



## PickleNose

tropic said:


> Natalie Portman is cute, sexy and beautiful.


/Thread

I couldn't swear to it but it kind of looks like she's had a nosejob. Why Natalie Portman would think she needed a nosejob is beyond me.

By the way, I don't think I'd put her in the "cute" category. I think she's more "sultry" than cute.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays




----------



## jimbo00

+1



reaal said:


> see avatar
> 
> susan coffey


----------



## skygazer




----------



## TheDaffodil

OK, OK, I got it! In real life there's a girl I went to high school with...her name's Nicole...she was in my Journalism courses and graduated the year after me but...when I think of cute I think of her. She's so ****ing adorable in the face! (That sentenced sounds like it could have gotten creepy but I'm gonna leave it.) She lost some weight recently which I guess is OK. She still looks healthy. But I don't think she needed to lose it. It's kinda cool that she did, though, because she wanted to and she did it the right way with exercise and changing her diet and making sure she took her vitamins so that kind of makes her cuter to me, that she could be determined to do something, do, and be happy and unafraid to show people that she didn't let herself down. She wants to be an author and she paints and she loves Avatar: The Last Airbender (she has a tattoo of the Lion Turtle on her left shoulder) and she's a feminist and she told me I was beautiful on Facebook a couple of times in the past. And now she has a boyfriend. Who is in the military. -__- I'm not going to put up a picture of her though because that would be invading her privacy and I would also feel like weirdo doing it, haha.

So my celebrity pick would be Ellen Page.










Again, it's more than her looks that makes her cute. It's the way she acts and the things she's passionate about and stuff...I really find her to be genuine. If I didn't think she was, I wouldn't think she was cute anymore.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Rose Byrne


----------



## Perkins

Daniel89 said:


> Rose Byrne


She is stunning. Agreed.


----------



## Paragon

TheDaffodil said:


> So my celebrity pick would be Ellen Page.


Nice choice! And the story about the girl... heh.


----------



## Hiccups

Ellen Page > every other girl in this world.

No one can hold a candle to her so it's kinda unfair!!! It would be like entering my home made pizza into a pizza competition every single year, gotta give others a chance every now and then! xP

You know I'm an obsessed fan right!? I played her character in my dream last night, some organisation hand picked a bunch of people as time travelling agents to go back and forth in time to watch over people in trouble. We did a lot of training with small missions but then came our first big time jump and during the briefing etc everyone seemed to know what was going on yet it was like I couldn't hear what was being said then it was time and I had no clue what I was doing. I saw everyone else walk and disappear/time jump and I was like "how do I do that and ...huh? where will I go and what do I have to do? I don't understand". Then I woke up!

as far as the underwear thing goes.. it's down to context.. catalogues are _selling_ underwear, posting pics with underwear in a "cutest girl" thread is very very different, unfortunately.

I don't really find this girl _cute_ but she has an almost mischievous cute expression!


----------



## bsd3355

MindOverMood said:


> Sara Jean Underwood


she's pretty damn hot


----------



## heyJude

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> She defines cute!


I totally forgot about Selena Gomez! She is as cute as a button! :yes


----------



## TheDaffodil

Paragon said:


> Nice choice! And the story about the girl... heh.


Thank you. I thought carefully about it. The _cutest _girl I've *ever *seen? That's a serious thing for me to determine, haha. :b



Hiccups said:


> You know I'm an obsessed fan right!? I played her character in my dream last night, some organisation hand picked a bunch of people as time travelling agents to go back and forth in time to watch over people in trouble. We did a lot of training with small missions but then came our first big time jump and during the briefing etc everyone seemed to know what was going on yet it was like I couldn't hear what was being said then it was time and I had no clue what I was doing. I saw everyone else walk and disappear/time jump and I was like "how do I do that and ...huh? where will I go and what do I have to do? I don't understand". Then I woke up!


Hahaha quite an odd dream!


----------



## Raulz0r

She defines cuteness for me, I like my fair share of girls with glasses, somehow it turns me on.


----------



## MindOverMood

More Lexi:b


----------



## Kennnie

I'm pretty sure at least one guy here is fapping..-_-...>.<..^___^


----------



## Ape in space

Kennnie said:


> I'm pretty sure at least one guy here is fapping.......-_-......>.<...^______^


Is it you?


----------



## Kennnie

Ape in space said:


> Is it you?


........hmph maybe, XD


----------



## TheDaffodil

Kennnie said:


> I'm pretty sure at least one guy here is fapping..-_-...>.<..^___^


Well that'd be my cue to uh...go ahead and exit.... :tiptoe


----------



## MindOverMood

TheDaffodil said:


> Well that'd be my cue to uh...go ahead and exit.... :tiptoe


****Image removed****


----------



## IcedOver

You guys probably aren't familiar with her, but Sara E.R. Fletcher (28 years old, if you can believe it, and sadly married) is just about the most gobsmackingly gorgeous celebrity going. She was the title character on Comedy Central's "Secret Girlfriend" and has done a bunch of comedy web series and unreleased indie flicks. These photos don't do her justice. Go to Youtube and search for her; she has a bunch of clips.


----------



## skygazer

Nameless Someone said:


>


 What's her name?


----------



## MindOverMood

skygazer said:


> What's her name?


Lily Cole

Oh and you can thank TinEye for the answer


----------



## au Lait

I'm just here to spam pics of my #1 girlcrush, Abbey Lee Kershaw:














































Also, Qri from T-ara:


----------



## TheDaffodil

MindOverMood said:


> ****Image removed****


No, haha, but if someone else is, I don't wanna around! Super awkward.


----------



## Mr Self Destruct

This is my #2 cutest


----------



## Classified

(I had a great post until Firefox crashed, stupid Firefox. Learn about Memory management and freeing up memory before crashing)

Let's try this again...










Kari Byron is cute and smart
--------------------------------









You will need a 37" monitor to see how cute Zooey Deschanel is.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------










Candice Swanepoel represents South Africa well. Some of her other pictures would get removed...
-------------------------------------------------------








Alizee makes me wish I were back in Europe again...
-----------------------------------------------------------









Taylor Swift is still the cutest girl around.
-----------------------------------------------

I can't say I didn't get distracted while making this post. And I can say that there are other girls both famous and in real life that are very cute as well.


----------



## prudence

Krysten Ritter


----------



## Hiccups

_"Krysten Ritter"_

YES! she was amazing in breaking bad.. highly drool worthy! :O~


----------



## paulharis27

I love the girl with long hair.She should have medium helth.She should be fair enough.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

Audrey Tautou by far. Especially with dark hair and a bob. Cutest woman I've ever laid eyes on.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I don't think my coworker/crush would like it very much if I posted her picture here...but suffice it to say, if I could, she'd be it.


----------



## fingertips

josie "adorable" long


----------



## tutliputli

Nidhoggr said:


> Audrey Tautou by far. Especially with dark hair and a bob. Cutest woman I've ever laid eyes on.


I agree!  :yay


----------



## Hiccups

fingertips said:


> josie "adorable" long


yeah yeah! Josie "my stand-up recordings are so hard to find it's debatable whether they really exist at all!" Long.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

mastershake said:


> Somebody had to post it eventually and I agree 100%. I'd do her.


Ew!


----------



## tfsdeth

*Myself of course... 










*


----------



## Kennnie

tfsdeth said:


> *Myself of course... *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 nice.....ummm boob things???


----------



## Spudders

I agree with someone earlier. I want to marry this woman. Im not even joking. Her personality is wonderful, and shes the most genuine celebrity, scratch that, PERSON Ive ever known of. Plus, just look at that face! If thats not cute I dont know what is :clap

Edit:


----------



## TheDaffodil

Spudders said:


> I agree with someone earlier. I want to marry this woman. Im not even joking. Her personality is wonderful, and shes the most genuine celebrity, scratch that, PERSON Ive ever known of. Plus, just look at that face! If thats not cute I dont know what is :clap
> 
> Edit:


Yay!! I liked her page on Facebook so I kinda feel like she's a part of my life, even if it's a small itty bitty part. :b


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Spudders said:


> I agree with someone earlier. I want to marry this woman. Im not even joking. Her personality is wonderful, and shes the most genuine celebrity, scratch that, PERSON Ive ever known of. Plus, just look at that face! If thats not cute I dont know what is :clap
> 
> Edit:


No! You can't have her, she's miiiiiiiiine!!!! :b


----------



## JDav

Briana McIvor -One of the hosts of Electric Playground/EP Daily










Ellie Kemper, ohhh I would totally hold her hand..










Elly Jackson from La Roux

I guess I have a thing for girls named Elly and red hair.. wtf


----------



## zomgz

Elly Jackson is so cool! I'd love to meet her.


----------



## noitulover

I don't know who she is but she's all over tumblr and for me she is perfection


----------



## moxosis




----------



## Hiccups

ME!
I'm jumping on my bed for friggs sake! and my teddy bear *points*...









just kidding I wanted to post this---> and I just found that^^^ on the way..










oops wrong pic again..... THIS ONE...










hhhmmmm.. ok this time for real no more mucking around...










^__________________________^


----------



## WalkingDisaster

Hiccups said:


> ME!
> I'm jumping on my bed for friggs sake! and my teddy bear *points*...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding I wanted to post this---> and I just found that^^^ on the way..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops wrong pic again..... THIS ONE...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hhhmmmm.. ok this time for real no more mucking around...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^__________________________^


Was that last girl Ariadne from Inception?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine

Daisy Lowe!


----------



## Hiccups

WalkingDisaster said:


> Was that last girl Ariadne from Inception?


correct sir, but more commonly known as Ellen Page :O~ Who may or may not have been posted several times already over the last few pages


----------



## TheDaffodil

Hiccups said:


> correct sir, but more commonly known as Ellen Page :O~ Who may or may not have been posted several times already over the last few pages


Ellen Page wins the thread (in my eyes anyway)! :clap


----------



## watashi

TheDaffodil said:


> Ellen Page wins the thread (in my eyes anyway)! :clap


I second that. :yes


----------



## Hiccups

^^^^^^+1

you know what would be cool ... if this became an ellen page page! get it? me neither :stu ......oh wait hahahaa I do now! page _page_! clever! :clap


----------



## Anthony Berumen

*hello I'm new*

can someone help me??? Don't know how to setup my info bout me...


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

PAZ!

****Image removed****


----------



## peterparker

prudence said:


> Oh jeez. No Felicia Day yet? I don't form girl crushes often (usually closer to never), but Felicia Day is definitely crush-worthy since she's SUPER cute and fantastically talented.


Yeah, Felicia Day is adorable.


----------



## skygazer




----------



## WalkingDisaster

Hiccups said:


> correct sir, but more commonly known as Ellen Page :O~ Who may or may not have been posted several times already over the last few pages


Wow...  :mushy


----------



## Area88

What about Jennifer Aniston when she was 22 and in the Ferris Bueller TV series? lol! I think she looked really pretty back then.


----------



## Amocholes

*I said "No underwear pictures"!*


----------

